# Renowned Scientist, Martial Arts Instructor Convicted of Molestation of 10 Year Old.



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 19, 2006)

Renowned Scientist, Martial Arts Instructor Convicted of Molestation of 10 Year Old.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/13943102/

Award winning geneticist convicted of molesting his colleague's daughter after weekend Taekwondo lessons beginning when she was 10 years old.

Remember; he's been convicted and has no further presumption of innocence.


----------



## pstarr (Jul 19, 2006)

Hang the mofo and skin him...real slow.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 19, 2006)

What a terrible crime, must be horrible for that poor girl.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 19, 2006)

I noticed that the article said that the victim was pleased with the outcome; I also noticed that the scuz's lawyer attempted to keep him from jail so he could continue his scientific work - kudos to the judge for not doing it.

I say he becomes the target for target practice - here's a fundraiser:  $20/strike, and the money goes to victims' assistance.  On the other hand, all that really needs to happen is for a few inmates to discover his crime; they'll take care of the rest.


----------



## green meanie (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 20, 2006)

Hopefully the victim will recover!  As for the scientist/martial artist, I could care less what happens to him. 





Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Drac (Jul 20, 2006)

When the nature of his crime gets out to "population" He'll be fighting EVERYDAY for the rest of his imprisonment or he'll wind up as the Bride of Bubba..


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 20, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> When the nature of his crime gets out to "population" He'll be fighting EVERYDAY for the rest of his imprisonment or he'll wind up as the Bride of Bubba..


 
He will die in jail...soon.  This class of criminal has a high incidence of 'mysterious death'.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2006)

This is an awful stituation for MA in general. This poor basraed need to be hung until dead and then shot and re-hung again.
just my opinion.
Did I mention hanging him what a loser
Terry


----------



## Drac (Jul 20, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> He will die in jail...soon. This class of criminal has a high incidence of 'mysterious death'.


 
You are so right....


----------



## pstarr (Jul 20, 2006)

Usually these scum are kept in PC (protective custody) so the other prisoners won't kill them-  When I worked in a prison, these criminals ate along in their cells, showered after everyone else was finished (three times per week) and were allowed 20 min. of yard time twice a week after the yard had been cleared.

It's a miserable existence and many of them end up being assaulted by other inmates when the correctional officer who is escorting them "gets sidetracked"...  

     Accidents do happen, you know-  :jaws:


----------



## BrandiJo (Jul 20, 2006)

i say forget prison and hang him by his balls hes been conviced and now its time to carry out justice.... he obviously cant use it properly so hang him till they fall off or he dies whatever comes first. Thing im harsh? i know far to many victems of child moslestation​


----------



## Drac (Jul 21, 2006)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> i say forget prison and hang him by his balls hes been conviced and now its time to carry out justice.... he obviously cant use it properly so hang him till they fall off or he dies whatever comes first. Thing im harsh? i know far to many victems of child moslestation
> ​


Make it a public display like they did with hangings in the old days..You are NOT too harsh...


----------



## pstarr (Jul 21, 2006)

Nail his balls and peepee to a plank.  Leave a dull knife nearby.  Set plank on fire....


----------



## BrandiJo (Jul 21, 2006)

pstarr said:
			
		

> Nail his balls and peepee to a plank.  Leave a dull knife nearby.  Set plank on fire....



that would work too


----------



## Drac (Jul 22, 2006)

pstarr said:
			
		

> Nail his balls and peepee to a plank. Leave a dull knife nearby. Set plank on fire....


 
Yup..


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 22, 2006)

How is it that someone with the self discipline to make rank in a martial art and apply themselves to scientific study does not have the self discipline to keep himself from doing something that is so obviously and grossly wrong?  Unfortunately for the MA this is not an instance where the animal is molesting a child and just happens to be into the MA.  This is one of those times where the MA was used as part of the crime.  Disgusts me.  I really like Dracs idea of making the punishment public.  I really believe that too often we get the out of sight out of mind mentality and that by making punishment for crimes like this public the punishment would have a greater element of deterrent for other would-be molesters.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 22, 2006)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> How is it that someone with the self discipline to make rank in a martial art and apply themselves to scientific study does not have the self discipline to keep himself from doing something that is so obviously and grossly wrong? Unfortunately for the MA this is not an instance where the animal is molesting a child and just happens to be into the MA. This is one of those times where the MA was used as part of the crime. Disgusts me. I really like Dracs idea of making the punishment public. I really believe that too often we get the out of sight out of mind mentality and that by making punishment for crimes like this public the punishment would have a greater element of deterrent for other would-be molesters.


Before we call for public executions could we not spend just one tenth the cash and attempt to identify "potential" molesters at K through twelve? Just a thought.
Sean


----------



## elder999 (Jul 22, 2006)

Knowing more than few renowned scientists, I can say with certainty that the very worst punishment for this guy will be not allowing him any material from his field, or to do any work-no journals, books,magazines, internet access, censor his letters, nada-make sure that the closest he gets to genetics is the kitchen. If his fellow inmates don't take him out, he will go absolutely nuts from that alone, I guarantee it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 22, 2006)

Hang em.

Which actually more humane than what I am really thinking.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> Before we call for public executions could we not spend just one tenth the cash and attempt to identify "potential" molesters at K through twelve? Just a thought.
> Sean


The public outcry from anything remotely effective in identifying "potential" molesters would be deafening.  Label someone who hasn't done anything "yet" or even put them on a watch list and you've violated their rights.  I agree that the proactive approach is always better than the reactive approach but our laws protect the individual right up until they actually commit a crime.  As a friend of mine was told at a protective order hearing a week before she was shot in the head ."We can't do anything at all until he actually does something."


----------



## Kacey (Jul 22, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> Before we call for public executions could we not spend just one tenth the cash and attempt to identify "potential" molesters at K through twelve? Just a thought.
> Sean



Prevention would, indeed, be a wonderful idea - but how would you do it?  As Letch said, the presumption of innocence prevents any action by the legal system until something illegal occurs.  Certainly, the rules in schools are tighter than the laws - certainly they are at the school I teach at - but the majority of students whom I see breaking a school rule about sexual harassment are adolescents who are testing the limits (I teach middle school) and not potential molesters - and even if they are, there are limits to what the schools can do; we are only allowed to respond to their behavior if it occurs at school or affects the performance of students or staff at school - and most perpetrators are smart enough to avoid public places when perpetrating.

As far as the idiot whose actions started this thread, I once read a description of how other inmates (many of whom were abused/molested themselves) would deal with molesters - I believe it went "they will kill him like a wild dog, and less gently" or something to that effect, which sounds perfectly reasonable to me!


----------



## Drac (Jul 23, 2006)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> The public outcry from anything remotely effective in identifying "potential" molesters would be deafening. Label someone who hasn't done anything "yet" or even put them on a watch list and you've violated their rights


 
Sad but true..We have a Sexual Offenders Notification program up here that alerts you when one of these POS have been released and have moved into your area..There is NO program for a suspected Sexual Offenders..


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 24, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> Before we call for public executions could we not spend just one tenth the cash and attempt to identify "potential" molesters at K through twelve? Just a thought.
> Sean


 
Your intentions are noble, but I must point out that doing such things could violate the Constitutional Freedoms that we are blessed to have.  

Everyone is innocent until proven guilty in a court of law.  Yes, we do pay the price for this freedom, in that people that we "strongly believed to be odd" will commit crimes.  

The only ways to really fight such heinous deeds, is to make the punishment that severe, that the offender is incapable of having the opportunity to become a repeat offender.  Other than that, it comes down to the parents of a family, to hand down a good set of morals to their children.  Those are the two strongest ways to prevent this, but even then, that's no guarantee.  

If we were all to be thought monitored, where someone having the temptations and urges to commit horrible deeds could be busted, then the prison system would probably explode from having to incorporate the hundreds of millions of people.  

Many of us weren't exactly angelic beings during our K-12 time, yet the overwhelming majority of us here haven't turned into such awful monsters.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh, and to clarify my opinion on this matter: The guy deserves to rot in prison for the rest of his life, if the charges stick after his appeals have been exhausted.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 24, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

>


 

You said it brother.  Hey you remember what happened to jarheads before the MP's were called when they did something just absolutely horrific like human violation.  I say a serious beat down is in order.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 24, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Your intentions are noble, but I must point out that doing such things could violate the Constitutional Freedoms that we are blessed to have.
> 
> Everyone is innocent until proven guilty in a court of law. Yes, we do pay the price for this freedom, in that people that we "strongly believed to be odd" will commit crimes.
> 
> ...


I would hardly consider our constitutional freedom an issue these days. You lost that on 911.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2006)

*Former karate instructor pleads guilty to sex offenses*



> A former karate instructor pleaded guilty Tuesday in Marion Superior Court to vicarious sexual gratification with a former student.
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Edward Niemeyer, 42, will face three years in prison when he is sentenced Dec. 8, according to the plea agreement reached with prosecutors.



The print version of the story contained additional info.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 31, 2006)

Hope the guards get sidetracked while this turd sandwitch is pummeled


----------

